

GoDaddy Domains for $1.99 only - studentbasecamp
http://promohostingcodes.com/coupons/godaddy-comnetorg-for-only-1-99/
Get GoDaddy Domains, COM/ORG/NET for as few as $1.99
======
Tim-Boss
I would rather take my 199 cents and throw them at Bob Parsons one by one.

------
jacquesm
Godaddy could give domains away for free and I'd pass.

